# Abbeydale Moonshine



## sathid (6/11/07)

Whilst I was in the Isle of Man earlier this year, I had the opportunity to sample quite a lot of different beers (mostly hand pumped ales )

One in particular took my fancy, but it appears it is only available on tap from selected breweries around the British Isles.

It's Moonshine by Abbeydale Brewery. http://www.abbeydalebrewery.co.uk/regular_beers.html

Just wondering if anyone could suggest a recipe? Or have tried it?

Cheers,

Troy


----------



## Adamt (6/11/07)

Ratebeer and comments suggest pale malt, east coast american hops, grapefruit and bubblegum.

Not sure what hop gives a bubblegum flavour, maybe yeast-derived?


----------



## bconnery (6/11/07)

sathid said:


> Whilst I was in the Isle of Man earlier this year, I had the opportunity to sample quite a lot of different beers (mostly hand pumped ales  )
> 
> One in particular took my fancy, but it appears it is only available on tap from selected breweries around the British Isles.
> 
> ...


I've tried and enjoyed it while living in the UK, at a festival I believe...
A quick search found the following info:
"It is a single varietal beer based on Maris Otter Pale Ale malt, with the addition of Washington Willamett hops"


----------



## johnno (6/11/07)

You can also try contacting the brewery direct.

Some breweries are happy to tell you. Others think they invented brewing and guard their "secret".

cheers
johnno


----------



## sathid (6/11/07)

Awesome! Thanks guys.

Only onto my second brew, thinking about going BIAB for the next one. Maybe I'll try something like it.
Can we get that malt and those hops here?


----------



## Whistlingjack (6/11/07)

sathid said:


> Awesome! Thanks guys.
> 
> Only onto my second brew, thinking about going BIAB for the next one. Maybe I'll try something like it.
> Can we get that malt and those hops here?



Try a click on one of the sponsors' ads at the top of the page. 

I gather from reading other posts, that you are in WA. If so, the supplier on the far right will suit you. 

(No affiliation...etc etc)

WJ


----------



## sathid (6/11/07)

Thanks 

Any pointers for what IBU, colour, OG and FG to aim for?

I'll try emailing the brewery and see if I have any luck


----------



## sathid (15/11/07)

Well, I've emailed them.

Let's see how we go


----------



## sathid (15/11/07)

Wow. Got a reply already.  

Looks like the Marris Otter and Willamette for flavouring and aroma are spot on  

Here's to The Abbeydale Brewery! :beer: :chug: 

Edit: Any idea what P.G. might mean (it was a value given after the O.G.)


----------



## bconnery (16/11/07)

sathid said:


> Wow. Got a reply already.
> 
> Looks like the Marris Otter and Willamette for flavouring and aroma are spot on
> 
> ...


Post the info they gave you and perhaps we can work it out...
If not, post the info anyway


----------



## sathid (9/12/07)

Just knocked this up in beersmith. Thinking of pitching it onto the yeast cake from my failed SNPA clone. 

The nutty taste from the wyeast american ale II is very strong in the SNPA. Any idea what it will be like in this? Or should I try a different yeast?
I can probably store the yeast cake in something else.



> *Type*_*:*_ All Grain
> 
> *Date*_*:*_ 23/12/2007 *
> Batch Size:* 19.00 L
> ...


​


----------



## sathid (13/12/07)

bump


----------



## sathid (25/3/08)

This one will be in the kettle on thursday. Just trying to decide on the yeast. Thinking of something like a british ale yeast? Any suggestions?

Apparently this is a real ale style, with low carbonation.


----------



## razz (25/3/08)

Brit ale would be ideal, perhaps Nottingham for dried. What happened to your SNPA clone sathid? I have two kegs chilling at the moment.


----------



## sathid (25/3/08)

ended up going down the sink 

Had a wedding and honeymoon to contend with, and didn't get it bottled. Came back to a fermenter with a nice layer of something not so nice, just under the surface.

I'd pretty much written it off anyway, as the nutty taste from the wyeast am. ale II is something I really detest in other beers, and it was very strong in my samples. Was also off on the OG because my boil wasn't sufficient (have since picked up a decent burner). 

So basically, watery, nutty beer with strange film growth = :icon_vomit: 

Next time I'll use regular old am. ale I wyeast


----------



## sathid (1/4/08)

ok, so I brewed my Captain Moonlight's Escapin' Ale and I hit my gravities (or near enough to what I expected). Three ring burner worked well. The colour is VERY light, but I guess that was expected from 100% Marris Otter in the grain bill. 

Can really smell the willamette (lovely) but I'm a little concerned that it tastes a bit estery. Fermentation may have been started at a slightly higher temp than ideal (but unfortunately the fermenter fitted with the thermometer has a busted seal, so it had to go into the fermenter without a thermometer).

I'm hoping that the tastes I'm detecting are just yeast in suspension, and that the sweetness will dissapear a bit with carbonation (it is only at 1.006-1.008 atm, so not underfermented)

Now, my question is, from reviews I have read of the beer I'm replicating (my memory of drinking it is hazy...) it is a real ale, or at least has a carbonation level close to one. I'm wondering how to go about carbonating it? I'm building a keg setup, and have three different tap nozzles for my shirron tap, one of which I believe is for low carbonation beers.

Any ideas?


----------



## Triketrimmonds (9/9/15)

sathid said:


> so I brewed my Captain Moonlight's Escapin' Ale and I hit my gravities (or near enough to what I expected). Three ring burner worked well. The colour is VERY light, but I guess that was expected from 100% Marris Otter in the grain bill.
> 
> Can really smell the willamette (lovely) but I'm a little concerned that it tastes a bit estery. Fermentation may have been started at a slightly higher temp than ideal (but unfortunately the fermenter fitted with the thermometer has a busted seal, so it had to go into the fermenter without a thermometer).
> 
> ...


Ey up, sorry to bump an old thread but I am trying to reproduce this recipe too.

I live in Sheffield, and have visited the brewery during a job interview (unsuccessful, damn!) And drink an awful lot of Moonshine and their fantastic stronger pale Absolution.

-sathid, could you post the email abbeydale sent you if it is still in your archive? I'll see what I can glean from it.

The carbonation level I would guess to be around 1.5, next time I'm in the pub I'll have a check ( or two!)

The water here is soft if anyone else is trying to get this recipe down.

Greetings from Sheffield!!


----------

